# Need help setting up ball python



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

hey, im going to buy my set up for a ball python this week and its my first snake. Firstly when i done my research i found out that there are many substrates that could be used, is there any that you think work best and ones that i shouldnt use?
Also ive read that royals like to burrow so dont get a heat matt but then ive been told they like to climb so dont get a heat bulb? i would appricieate any help and if theres any other usful tips you think i should know please feel free to post them


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

my royal never really burrows but she did like a climb when she was younger .
i use aspen as a substrate for all my snakes its absorbent and easy to keep clean. i use a small heat mat in my viv with a thermostat on it set to 32 for a hot spot and i use a daylight bulb to keep the air temps up and this is covered with a bulb guard so she cant burn herself on it this is on a timer. 
Royal Python Care Sheet - The Royal Python.co.uk - Royal Python Care Sheet, Royal Python Facts, Royal Python Photos, Royal Python Forum, Royal Python Downloads and more... was a site i used when setting up my viv and thats what worked for me. do your research take your time setting up and enjoy the addictive world of snakes.


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you ill look at the website  just gets confusing when one person tells you one thing then another tells you the opersit lol


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

how old is the snake your getting and what set ups are you looking at ?


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

the snake will be a 2010/11 female, im getting a 3 foot viv and parting half of it while the snake is a baby, im looking for a set up that the snake will like but is decrative as i want it to look good for people that see it


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Just remember that if it is a tiny hatchling it will feel insecure if put into a big viv. Royals don't like lots of space, they get stressed & then stop eating. Hatchling Royals do best in 5L or 9L RUBs (Really Useful storage boxes), with a heat mat covering a third to a half of the bottom of it, this is connected to a thermostat (pulse one is best as you can then use it with a ceramic bulb later when it moves into a bigger viv). Heat mats are best used when they are in a RUB & when they go into a viv it's best to use a ceramic bulb (that is guarded) or a reptile radiator connected to the pulse stat you already have :2thumb:. Temps need to be between 32*C & 34*C in the warm end & around 27*C-28*C in the cool end. They will need 2 hides (one each end), a water bowl, 2 digital thermometers, some fake plants to offer some cover.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bulldog282 said:


> the snake will be a 2010/11 female, im getting a 3 foot viv and parting half of it while the snake is a baby, im looking for a set up that the snake will like but is decrative as i want it to look good for people that see it



If you get a CB10 then depending on how big it is as to if it can go straight into the 3' viv. A CB11 will be too small for it (even if you divide it up). If you get a hatchling you can always keep it in a RUB that is placed inside the viv on a heat mat (may not look that good but would be ideal for the snake (which is what it is all about).


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

do you recon it would be fine is i put it in a 3 foot viv but section half of it off so that the snake can only use half the viv


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

if its a 2010 female and you put lots of places to hide and plenty of plants and climbing spots would of thought a 3ft viv would be ok from the start ,you will get people telling you its too big but it comes down to personal preference and the snake . one thing i will say is royals can be shy and if you have a nice set up with lots of green and hides you probably wont see a lot of your snake .


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

what i was planning on doing is putting 2 hides in, water bowl, vines up the back and a log in the middle so the snake could climb a little, still not 100% sure on how i want to heat the viv tho :S


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bulldog282 said:


> do you recon it would be fine is i put it in a 3 foot viv but section half of it off so that the snake can only use half the viv



It's not so much that it is the height of the viv also. You would be better off buying a RUB (don't cost much from Staples office supplies shop) & putting this inside the viv on a heat mat as the RUB will act as a burrow which is what they live in out in Africa. You really want to make the Royal feel safe & secure otherwise it may not feed (they can be buggers for feeding if stressed). Once you have her you must resist all temptation to handle her until she is feeding well for you. You just need to spot clean & do water changes but keep any disturbances down to a minimum :2thumb:.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bulldog282 said:


> what i was planning on doing is putting 2 hides in, water bowl, vines up the back and a log in the middle so the snake could climb a little, still not 100% sure on how i want to heat the viv tho :S



It is not a good idea to use heat mats for adults, big bodied snakes like Royals can cause thermal blocking which in turn can cause the mat to malfunction & could catch fire :gasp:. Best to use either ceramic bulbs (with a guard) or Habistat do a reptile radiator which heats a 3' viv to the correct temps brilliantly (i have one & found it very good).


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

ok ill use the bulb and gard then. 
yh i have researched all about how to keep them and when to handle them and when not to so im confident on that part of keeping the snake, just about heating the viv, after the advice im going to get a 2010 female so it can do into the 3 foot viv, still then i might section some of it off for a bit and then open it up after the snake grows abit


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

if your a bit worried run your set up for a few days before you get your snake that way you can get your temps right record them at different times of the day and night so you can be confident your snake is happy .. remember its supposed to be fun and rewarding keeping animals as well as a responsibility.


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

Ideal for an adult would be 3ix18"x18", you can go bigger as a friend of mine did, made it 4 foot instead. The setup I used to use and one I know works well is actually a ceramic on a pulse therm. Just make sure you have the cage quite tight to the roof as you'd be surprised how easily they get into small gaps!

In addition, if you're not in a rush for substrate and not doing anything overly complicated paper towel and newpaper will be ok for a young python. Trust me when I say it can mean the difference between a happy snake and an ill one. I once made a rather stupid mistake years ago and put wood chip in, ended up having to hold the poor sods mouth open to retrieve a piece of it. I vowed then never again and learnt a lot more about snakes since.

I know you mentioned sectioning off the viv to make it smaller, one piece of advice I can offer is check your temps when doing this. Its so easy for them to creep up. Usually depending on your money I would suggest a smaller viv until say a year or so old, then transfer them over to the larger one. One other thing, I'm sure other ball python keepers here will know, be prepared for the occasioinal fasting behaviour from them. If something upsets them the first thing they'll do is go off their food. If that happens don't panic, give them time, offer at the usual times and if they start losing any weight then you may have to either 'brain' the rodent or my advice get them to a vet to check for anything else that could be wrong.

Other than that they are a dream snake, once they tame down (and they do quickly in most cases) you'll have a good relationship. I will second a piece of advice here, don't be over enthusiastic about handling, give them say a good month to settle (some say as little a week but I find a month gives them a better chance to settle).

hope that helps and I know I'm literally echoing a lot of what has already been said lol

Rich

PS. Also important if this is your first snake, observation is so imporant, you'll be an expert on him or her in no time.


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks ill do that, ill run the set up 2/3 days before i get the snake and record the temps at different times just to make sure that they stay constant and warm enough for the snake, im sure when the snake is settled in ill relax and enjoy the snake but just dnt wana cause stress to the snake


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

very sensible they are great animals to care you sound like your doing everything right and looking for advice and help you will be fine


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks everyone for all the help, its answered all the questions and doubts i had apart from one lol still not sure on substrate as i dont want to use paper ect as alot of people say i like things perfect and im sure there not far wrong, as its my first snake i want it to be happy but i also want my viv to look good so i want to use a snake friendly substrate but it looks gd


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

like i say i use aspen snake bedding by zoo meds as in pic


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks ill look into aspen then


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

bulldog282 said:


> thanks everyone for all the help, its answered all the questions and doubts i had apart from one lol still not sure on substrate as i dont want to use paper ect as alot of people say i like things perfect and im sure there not far wrong, as its my first snake i want it to be happy but i also want my viv to look good so i want to use a snake friendly substrate but it looks gd


Oh how I miss a having a small snake, the concept of a tidy viv with a boa is impossible as far as mine is concerned!

Rich


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

i can imagen lol would hate try and make a massive viv look tidy and neat as it would take ages lol and even then they go and mess it up


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

Apparently it can be done, just Hades likes to wreck things time to time, its almost as though she's throwing a tantrum if you didn't know any better. But I still chuckle when I see her sat coiled up in the middle of all the chaos with what can only be called 'it wasn't me' expression on her face!

Rich


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

lol bless her, i have all this to look forward all the trouble they cause lol


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

bulldog282 said:


> lol bless her, i have all this to look forward all the trouble they cause lol


Spoken like a true keeper lol, you're getting one now, but soon they'll multiply and take over the house!

Rich


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

i havent even got my first and i want more already lool after the ball i want a brazilian rainbow boa


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

bulldog282 said:


> i havent even got my first and i want more already lool after the ball i want a brazilian rainbow boa


Get one of them and I'll have to confess jealousy lol, I really want one but sadly I don't have the space. At the moment the remaining space I have is reserved for my wifes tortoise (pending on whether we can actually house one) and what I hope to be a leapard Gecko set up. 

Rich


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

my mate has one and i went round there tonight to see it and even tho it was in shed it looked beautiful and very well behaved (he got it out for 5 mins so i could see it) she was very friendly and if i had the money i would get one of them tomorrow lol


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

I nearly had one a few years back, literally the person was willing to give her to me. Sadly I was no possition at the time to take on another snake on due to money problems at the time. Good thing really as I moved to a smaller place and frankly would have had to give up either her or my beloved boa. Mind you managed to find her a good home with a person who had the most amazing viv set up I've ever seen!

Rich


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

when ive set mine all up, hopfuly begining of next week ill post some pics on here so u can see wat mine looks like, i would love a boa but i dnt think my nan will let me have one, she doesnt want me to have this one really and she sed the viv must be locked at all times and my door must be shut when the snake is out lol


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll put a bet you're nan will come around, something about snakes gets people curious and they can't resist having a look. My dad used to be afraid of them, kept telling me that my boa would literally break out and kill the dog, stuff like that. 

Now he actually comes up on occassion to my house and watches her feed, huge step for him. Same principle with neighbours, some were terrified of me moving into the street due to Hades, but now they pop over to see her. I'm starting to think I need to charge for viewing lol.

Rich


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

lool i live with her as im only 18 and ill try and convert her lol and while at it beg if i can get a brb, i want a male so i can introduce it to my mates female and hopefuly get some little babies which i hope to keep 1 or 2 of


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

hey everyone, thanks for all the advice, ive decided to get a 2011 male/female and get a rub to use for the first year then getting my 3 foot viv  i should be set up earlly next week and will post pictures when i am


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

bulldog282 said:


> hey everyone, thanks for all the advice, ive decided to get a 2011 male/female and get a rub to use for the first year then getting my 3 foot viv  i should be set up earlly next week and will post pictures when i am


Can't wait to see him/her, always had a soft spot for them!

Rich


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

well the bloke in the shop said hes gonna try and feed his last snake on frozen as it wont take it at the moment and if it takes it then he will sell it to me tomorrow but if it refuses to take it then he is going to get another one in for me next week  eeek, just abit excited


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

So he's going to sell you a snake that has been a problem feeder? I would avoid that one like the plague, i would buy one that has fed consistantly on at least 5 D/F feeds. This way you know it's feeding well & less likely to give you any problems :2thumb:. Good luck & please don't rush into buying the first one you see, get a good feeder & you'll be far more happier with it than one that you worry about each week because it won't feed.


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

hey guys, brought the snake today, went to a different shop as he had one in that had fed on frozen many times, he said the only problem with this snake is it wont strike when the mice is dangled infront of it you have to make it look like the mice is walking around and then he takes it first time  ill upload pictures when i work out how to lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bulldog282 said:


> hey guys, brought the snake today, went to a different shop as he had one in that had fed on frozen many times, he said the only problem with this snake is it wont strike when the mice is dangled infront of it you have to make it look like the mice is walking around and then he takes it first time  ill upload pictures when i work out how to lol



That's not a problem :2thumb:, my Lesser was a prolific strike feeder then just stopped striking so i had to drop feed him. Did you get any pics of him?


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

corny girl said:


> That's not a problem :2thumb:, my Lesser was a prolific strike feeder then just stopped striking so i had to drop feed him. Did you get any pics of him?


Yep, I want pics lol

Glad you got one and that its a regular feeder, as said don't worry about striking, they can go off it or do it everytime, I find Royals like to keep you on your toes like that.

Rich


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

hey, sorry been awhile to reply but trying to upload pics to show u him but cant work out how lol help please?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bulldog282 said:


> hey, sorry been awhile to reply but trying to upload pics to show u him but cant work out how lol help please?



If you go to your profile you can make an album on there. Upload the pics to that, then open them & underneath there is an image tag, copy this tag & paste it into the reply box & the pic should show up :2thumb:.


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

ahh thanks, pics will be up in a min


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

dont think it worked


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here are some of them, i've posted up for you mate.....


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

He is one very nice Royal :no1:. I love his pattern, very Cinny like (i love Cinny's :flrt.


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

i think im just usless at it lol thank you for doing that  i no hes nothing special but hes my baby


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bulldog282 said:


> i think im just usless at it lol thank you for doing that  i no hes nothing special but hes my baby



He is very nice, he's special to you mate (if he was a she i wouldn't of said no to her). Like i said above, the pattern reminds me of a Cinny & i do love Cinny's.


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

bulldog282 said:


> i think im just usless at it lol thank you for doing that  i no hes nothing special but hes my baby


That's what makes all of our reptiles special, because with all the morphs etc at the end of the day your reptile is just that, your own, one of a kind!

Rich


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

cheers  i do love his pattern i think its great


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

He has some little "o's" on his back like my Cinny female has :2thumb:.


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

wow shes beautiful, how much did u pay for her if u dnt mind me asking


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bulldog282 said:


> wow shes beautiful, how much did u pay for her if u dnt mind me asking



I paid £250 for her, she's a CB10 so hopefully be breedable next year :2thumb:.


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

sweet, if i had the money i would have got a morph but unfortunatly i havent


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bulldog282 said:


> sweet, if i had the money i would have got a morph but unfortunatly i havent



Some of them are expensive :whistling2:. The Pied female i'm getting in the next month or so will be my most expensive Royal, cheapest was my Yellowbelly male :2thumb:.


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

if only i had the money to do that lol next snake tho hopfuly jan will be a male BRB hopfuly about a year or 2 old


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bulldog282 said:


> if only i had the money to do that lol next snake tho hopfuly jan will be a male BRB hopfuly about a year or 2 old



BRB's are lovely, need high humidity if i recall correctly (i looked into them as i quite like them). Decided on a Hoggie, which i will be collecting next month :2thumb:.


----------



## bulldog282 (Sep 11, 2011)

yes they need about 60% but its easy to keep coz u use soil in a wooden viv and just spray it once or twice a day so not hard, ive started resreaching them already and my mate has a female so he can give me tips aswell


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bulldog282 said:


> yes they need about 60% but its easy to keep coz u use soil in a wooden viv and just spray it once or twice a day so not hard, ive started resreaching them already and my mate has a female so he can give me tips aswell



Same as i do with my Cresties then :2thumb:. They are on eco soil which i keep damp & then spray their Exo Terra's every night before i go to bed to give them good humidity (then you let it drop during the day).


----------

